# Have you ever BIG CHOPPED???  pics



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 24, 2010)

* EVER BIG CHOPPED? 
*​


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 24, 2010)

Super Bowl Sunday 2010
BC'ed after like a 10 or 11 month transition. 




















Like last week (June 2010)


----------



## SimJam (Jun 24, 2010)

OMG thats sum nice hair


----------



## Loves Harmony (Jun 24, 2010)

Here my BC picture!


----------



## lust for life (Jun 24, 2010)

I big chopped around 1 this morning after a 15/16 month transition.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jun 24, 2010)

subbing.....


----------



## brebre928 (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are two of mines


----------



## Yen Oak (Jun 24, 2010)

The first pic is when I shaved it all off in March. The second is from earlier this week.


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 24, 2010)

May 20th, 2010. 
BC'd at 19 months post.


My hair was a frizzy mess, but it was one of the best days of my life. 









And my first succesful wash and go:


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 24, 2010)

This is a BC from 2007


Here is my BC from 2009 (we won't talk about what happened in between)


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 24, 2010)

*ALBUM GUIDE*
 *year I --> between 1-11 mnths*
 *year II --> between 12 - 23 mnths*
 *year III & IV --> between 24 -47 mnths*
 *year V & BEYOND!!! --> INCLUDES everyone 48 mnths and Beyond!*​


----------



## natural_one (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is mine! it was my birthday, that's why I am cheesing


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 24, 2010)

I'll add mine in here.

My Big chop!





And my hair now.


----------



## TLC1020 (Jun 24, 2010)

I big chopped in March.. at work so I can't upload the pics but you can go to my fotki from my profile here for 2010.... I cut it with scissors... Had a angela bassett moment...

Still relaxed just wanted a new head of healthy hair..


----------



## pureebony (Jun 24, 2010)

well im going to do a mini chop this weekend!!!!


----------



## teysmith (Jun 24, 2010)

before BC





after BC


----------



## manter26 (Jun 24, 2010)

I have the most obnoxious red hair, but I died it black and I hate that too.




all done... July 09

now... i never wear it out so it's hard to see...


----------



## TaraDyan (Jun 24, 2010)

Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):

Right before the chop





Getting ready to cut the first piece





Right after I cut that piece





After the BC - still wet










After the BC - mostly dry


----------



## ParagonTresses (Jun 24, 2010)

BC Sept 2009





Pic 2: Sept 2009


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 24, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):
> 
> Right before the chop
> 
> ...




Those curls!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 25, 2010)

i love this thread


----------



## EccentricRed (Jun 25, 2010)

This is the last length check picture slightly curled under that I took in December.  I ended up BC'n in late Feb. so the longest part was at APL.






This is my naked hair (minus the braids) after I BC'd.  Excuse the paleness and the facial expression, my homegirl insisted upon taking the picture and I was bout to fall all the way asleep...its the only one I got!


----------



## halee_J (Jun 25, 2010)

From my second BC, Jan 2009. Transitioned for 6 months.









ETA: I'm relaxed now


----------



## Mom23 (Jun 25, 2010)

I big chopped in February....I transitioned about 3 1/2 months...


----------



## nestlequik (Jun 25, 2010)

I BC'd in May of this year after getting a botched keratin treatment.


----------



## LoveCraze (Jun 25, 2010)

nestlequik said:


> I BC'd in May of this year after getting a botched keratin treatment.


Not to get OT, but what happened with your BKT? You can send me a pm if you want.


----------



## Sounique (Jun 25, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):
> 
> Right before the chop
> 
> ...





LOVE IT!


OT


 pookaloo83 your siggy is hilarious!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 25, 2010)

lovin this thread!  y'all are so brave.


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jun 25, 2010)




----------



## onelove08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks for the pics ladies!


----------



## Shananyganz (Jun 25, 2010)

Yen Oak said:


> The first pic is when I shaved it all off in March. The second is from earlier this week.


 

Lovig your fade!! I see a woman who rocks the fade SO well and it makes me WISH I'd gone that route!! Lovely!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 26, 2010)

*ALBUM GUIDE*
 *year I --> between 1-11 mnths*
 
 
* * *year II --> between 12 - 23 mnths*
 *year III & IV --> between 24 -47 mnths*
 *year V & BEYOND!!! --> INCLUDES everyone 48 mnths and Beyond!*​


----------



## Ms.Christ3n (Jun 26, 2010)

My Big Chop

March 13, 2010 after an 18 month transition I was sooo happy that day!

Everyone's hair looks so good!:kewlpics:


----------



## brucebettye (Jun 26, 2010)

I bc my hair before I found lhcf so I don't have any pictures.  But I may do it in december of this year and I will take some pictures. Great thread!!!!!!!


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 26, 2010)

My hair journey and big chop vid: YouTube - My Hair Journeyonytails to BC

my bc






My hair now (12/2010)


----------



## gabbywicks (Jun 26, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):
> 
> Right before the chop
> 
> ...


You have some beautiful hair!


----------



## Polka Dot Chic (Jun 26, 2010)

I haven't ... Yet!


----------



## Anew (Jun 26, 2010)

BC April 18, 2010





About a month later after taking twists out


----------



## deltagyrl (Jun 26, 2010)

Motivational thread.  Such purty hair!


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 27, 2010)

I didn't have the foresight to take the lovely kind of pics you ladies posted.  Hopefully you can see the outline of my twa in the first pic (i can't resize it in tinypic b/c of the old school camera i used in college).

November 2005





Summer 2008 (after my second mini big chop due to MAJOR heat damage. if you look closely you can tell that the hair in the front still has straight ends)






Present


----------



## frizzy (Jun 27, 2010)

Here is mine from 2005. It was cut several times before and had grown out a little here.


----------



## Tene (Jun 27, 2010)

Here's mine from 2006


----------



## my-everything (Jun 27, 2010)

1st August 2007






Now


----------



## prettybyrd (Jun 27, 2010)

^^^^you are an inspiration, my-everything!!!


----------



## PearlyCurly (Jun 27, 2010)

I BCed on Jan 30th, 2009. 





^^ this pic is also in my avi.


----------



## brownstallion (Jun 27, 2010)

This thread is amazing!! It's been a year since my last relaxer and I'm still too chickened to cut my hair. I as thinking of cheating and getting my hair cut short in the back and keep the front long like a angled bob. What do ya'll think?


----------



## detroitdiva (Jun 27, 2010)

I bc'ed on October 16, 2008. I put color in my hair about two months after I bc'ed. Then I bleched it in May 08. I am currently growing out the bleached hair and I am at the last stage of the bleached ends now. I am not sure on whether I am going to re-bleach or not. I am such a blond girl! The second picture is how my hair was two weeks prior to cutting it all off. I just woke up one day and said, "I'm going natural". So I stood in the mirror, and chopped it all off myself. Then I went to my stylist and let her cut it all the way down to my new growth. It was a dramatic change, but it grew back quickly, especially during the summer months.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Jun 27, 2010)

MY BC at the end of Feb.












Recent Pics: (June)


----------



## TemiLnd (Jun 27, 2010)

BC - March 2009


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

how many of you went back to relax/texlax?


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## BrownEyez22 (Jun 29, 2010)

Here's Mine, It was kinda short anyway. 










Slowly cutting








Sorry pics so big


----------



## DaDragonPrincess (Jun 29, 2010)

I'm jealous, yall making me want to BC


----------



## frizzy (Jun 29, 2010)

deleted post............


----------



## frizzy (Jun 29, 2010)

deleted post


----------



## MsChelle (Jun 29, 2010)

*I am loving how big and bright you ladies eyes look after you BC!!! It's like an inner light comes shining through. BEAUTIFUL!!!!*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

*ALBUM GUIDE*
 *year I --> between 1-11 mnths*
 
 
* * *year II --> between 12 - 23 mnths*
 *year III & IV --> between 24 -47 mnths*
 *year V & BEYOND!!! --> INCLUDES everyone 48 mnths and Beyond!*​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 4, 2010)

ANYONE ELSE BIG CHOPPED?


----------



## MissMusic (Jul 4, 2010)

Certainly! Don't know why I've never posted in this thread. I Big Chopped in 2004 and wore my hair short for at least a year. Then, my journey began (if you click the picture a slide show will appear:


----------



## knt1229 (Jul 4, 2010)

I BC'D on 6/29/10 after transitioning for 1.5 years. The first pic is my hair blown out a few weeks before the BC. The second pic is the relaxed ends all chopped off. I didn't have much relaxed hair left . The third pic is right after the BC my hair wet with conditioner. The fourth pic is of my first puff. The last pic is of my failed attempt at a wash n go. The style was not cute so the pic only shows the back.


----------



## Nonie (Jul 4, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> ANYONE ELSE BIG CHOPPED?



I feel like a broken record coz I feel like I share these pics all the time. Well back in Feb 2007, I was natural and happy with my hair which was this long:










Going to a stylst to learn how to shingle that month earned me a BC w/o my consent and the ugliest non-shingled hairdo ever. The do pics here and the SHS BC end result below:


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 4, 2010)

I chopped at 5.5 months. This was September 2006.


----------



## conebread (Jul 5, 2010)

*a*fter transitioning a little over a year


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 10, 2010)

glamazon386 said:


> I chopped at 5.5 months. This was September 2006.


  looks alot like my hair!  if not a twin.... certainly a 1st cuz!!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 10, 2010)

I BCed on January 15th (my dad's birthday) 2009. I transitioned for roughly 8 months.






A day after BC...






3 days after BC...






Almost a month after BC...






Almost 2 months after BC...






Almost 3 motnhs after BC...






Continued....


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 10, 2010)

Almost 4 months after BC...











4 months after BC...
LOL check out the Twilight dvd and book in the corner. This was when I first got into Twilight.






Ok, so I didn't take pics for ages coz I lost the USB for my camera. When I started taking pics again is when I found it lol. 
These pics are on my 21st birthday, 1 year, 3 months after BC...
















And my hair NOW! At 1 year, almost 6 months after BC!































Sorry for the huge pics, and for my pic spamming lol.


----------



## SheenaVee (Jul 10, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## Auburn (Jul 10, 2010)

Attached is a picture from a little over 2 years ago on May 26th 2008.  This was the same day of my BC.  I transitioned for 6 months and 1 week.


----------



## davisbr88 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you SO much for this thread OP! This is exactly what I needed to keep up my transition.


----------



## Growinpainz (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Shun34 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'll share. I've been natural for the past seven years. I BCed for the 4th time last month. I cut my hair for different reasons each time.


----------



## marlajoyw (Jul 11, 2010)

Trini_Chutney said:


> MY BC at the end of Feb.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BobbieDoll (Jul 11, 2010)

I did a BC April 2008.  I'm relaxed now.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 11, 2010)

BobbieDoll said:


> I did a BC April 2008.  I'm relaxed now.



so darn cute


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 11, 2010)

I love threads like this. Here is my contribution:

BC...Day 1








3 months later








6-7 months








9-10months








1yr









More in the next post

Sorry about the big pic, I have resized, will change soon.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jul 11, 2010)

15-18months






















18-24 months and beyond


























I will start an update thread soon. Look for it to see where I am at now/today.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 11, 2010)

*^^^^ oh f'in M G   YOu are a natural hair styling queen!!!

thanks so much for your pics*


----------



## wish4length (Jul 11, 2010)

Back in '06[img http://images16.fotki.com/v280/photos/6/616348/2183333/Hair005-vi.jpg

back in '07


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 11, 2010)

wish4length said:


> Back in '06[img http://images16.fotki.com/v280/photos/6/616348/2183333/Hair005-vi.jpg
> 
> back in '07
> View attachment 72832



what amazing progress.... you ladies keep me going


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 18, 2010)

Growinpainz said:


>



super cute


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 20, 2010)

onelove08 said:


> Thanks for the pics ladies!


  i know right, I love them!!!


----------



## Eclass215 (Jul 20, 2010)

My BC back in 2001 - way before I knew anything about natural haircare!!

If I knew then what I know now.......


----------



## 1QTPie (Jul 20, 2010)

From about 8 years ago:






3 weeks after







My hair was nothing special before.  Always somewhere between shoulder length and APL.  There was about a 3 year period when it was short-short (ear length and longer.)


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jul 27, 2010)

bump... i need some inspiration for my BC that i plan to do in about 3 months...


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 27, 2010)

candigyrl0830 said:


> bump... i need some inspiration for my BC that i plan to do in about 3 months...



how long have you been transitioning so far?  I want to but im so scared.  i might need a buddy.


----------



## caligirl2385 (Jul 27, 2010)

this is an amazing thread!


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 27, 2010)

*I Bc'd June 5, 2009.. and then again on June 20th.   
*


*Here was my first BC 6/5/09.* It was at 2am and was sooooo random. My last relaxer was March 2009. I was _alllllmost_ APL and I decided it was natural now or never

*
2009 THROWBACK:: *





*BC COMPARISON::*





*2AM CUT:: I was excited!!! *











*
I only rocked my natural hair out that weekend..* It was fun.. but I am on a mission for healthy LONG natural hair





*
Then on 6/20 I cut it again.* For the fear of scab hair, and to rid my head of any leftover permies that I  missed






*
October 2009 comparison*






*December 2009*






*May 2010 length shots*















*These pics were taken at 2am 7/2/2010.*
*
Before detangling
*














*
Drenched with conditioner after detangling*






*Blown out afro puffs..*


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Jul 27, 2010)

HeChangedMyName said:


> how long have you been transitioning so far? I want to but im so scared. i might need a buddy.


 
i've been transitioning for about 7 months and i get that itch every day. i, too, am scared. i am certain that i will need some support when i do it.


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jul 28, 2010)

candigyrl0830 said:


> i've been transitioning for about 7 months and i get that itch every day. i, too, am scared. i am certain that i will need some support when i do it.




ok, so your four months ahead of me.  I'm friending you.  I am so afraid of not being able to deal with my multi-textured head of hair,  plus i feel like if I'm gonna go natural, then it needs to be fierce.  no need in having all that gorgeous natural hair and still be walking around looking a mess.    I gotta ensure that I can keep it looking purdy at all times.  I'm not 4 so I can't rock my DD hair styles that I put in her hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 7, 2010)

bump.........


----------



## iri9109 (Aug 7, 2010)

B/C 3/25/10:  










first month:





2 months: 





3 months:





4 months:





yesterday: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




all of these are WnG's...the last pic is on day 5 WnG puff...my hair shrinks like crazy, but if i leave it alone it gets bigger every day


----------



## Chan_USMC (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## KurlyNinja (Sep 8, 2010)

BUUUUUUUUUMP!!! I know theres a lot more BC that could be posted...


----------



## discodumpling (Sep 8, 2010)

I BC' on April 1st 2007 this is my BC pic: 








This is my 1 yr comparison April 2007 vs April 2008






And this is a twist out I  wore this past spring:


----------



## Ese88 (Sep 8, 2010)

sheena i just love your hair colour


----------



## Damaged but not out (Sep 9, 2010)

My last relaxer was August 31st 2009, my last chop was in ...
March 2010 





Half way there






Result






Last week





Compare with Mrch 30th


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 10, 2010)

2/09/2010 - Fresh after the BC (5 months post)





09/2010 - Now






I don't regret a thing. I'm truly enjoying my journey.


----------



## ConstantlyDynamic (Sep 10, 2010)

*you have to click on the pics to see them better- can someone tell me how to just copy and paste the pic into the window?*

then-january 2009? (i never kept track of dates etc. and completely forgot that i had even worn my hair out at this time lol)- I had some relaxed ends still for some reason but i ended up putting braids back in then chopping them off later- i have no pics of that



now (late last month)

yeah i know-it looks like the same length haha my hair shrinks a lot but it is a bit past SL now


----------



## my-everything (Sep 10, 2010)

Then:






And NOW:


----------



## Freespirit02 (Sep 10, 2010)

my-everything said:


> 1st August 2007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
girl..your shrinkage! omg..i love it!


----------



## my-everything (Sep 10, 2010)

omg!! we BC'ed on the exact same day!!!


----------



## my-everything (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks!! i just posted an update, i am above chin length shrunken, mbl stretched!


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Sep 10, 2010)

You can upload your photos to your gallery then paste the b link in your post. The pics should show then. (but make sure that the album is public)


----------



## Mz*MiMi (Sep 10, 2010)

TaraDyan said:


> Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):
> 
> Right before the chop
> 
> ...


 

OMG i love your hair!!!


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Sep 12, 2010)

Sure did...just yesterday! IDK why my pic is so humongous!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 16, 2010)

thanks for all the posts ladies
TRULY MY MOST FAVORITE THREAD OF ALL TIME


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 20, 2010)

more pics! pleeeeez


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Did someone say big chop? I sure did! Here are some pics:


----------



## AHeadOfCoils (Sep 20, 2010)

EllePixie OMG.  That's exactly how my hair looks now.


----------



## EllePixie (Sep 20, 2010)

SkysMommy said:


> EllePixie OMG.  That's exactly how my hair looks now.


 

 I saw your YT, are you still transitioning or did you decide to chop?


----------



## Truth (Sep 20, 2010)

ignore the face and the smiles... smh....

the day I did it....





1 month later...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 27, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL HAIR!..... MORE BEAUTIFUL SMILE!!!


----------



## bludaydreamr (Sep 27, 2010)

I transitioned for 16 1/2 months. This was my hair 5 months before the BC:





The day I BC'd:





2 months after my BC:





My hair now is in my siggy!


----------



## FebeeSigns (Sep 27, 2010)

Before, 2years natural & SL Unstretched with stupid layers:





Straightened it.  Was APL. This is when I noticed how bad my splits were.




BC August & Split free!


----------



## Bliss806 (Sep 27, 2010)

Before 





After





My big chop 9/11/10


----------



## nsmith30 (Sep 27, 2010)

I big chopped March 30th. The first pic is the day of, the second is a few days later, and the third is in July.


----------



## UrbainChic (Sep 27, 2010)

I have done 3 big chops, (yeah we can say I have fully explored chemical straightening) transitioning for far less each time and going shorter and shorter. 

I apologize for the sizes.

Big Chop Fall 2002
x

Big Chop Dec 2004
x

And the well documented Big Chop of Feb 2008
x

My varied textures, very tight at the temples, looser everywhere else, loosest at the top:
x


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 29, 2010)

hi UrbainChic!!!  thank you so much for your posts!!!

i don't like to interrupt the beautiful pictorial space for questions.... but you remind me of kimmaytube.. (but when even more beautiful locks)

DO YOU MIND TELLING US A LITTLE ABOUT WHY U DECIDED TO CHOP 3 TIMES???  I'M A NEWBIE ON THE NATURAL FRONT AND I "NOW" couldn't dare think of chopping 3 times... but in seeing so many ladies who do, i'm wondering what attributed to your multiple whacks??  lol

your hair is so gorgeous i'm puzzled? style change? short hair preference? chemicals? damage?  (feel free to tell me to buzz off at any time

thanks!
and gb


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 29, 2010)

itsjusthair88 said:


> Sure did...just yesterday! IDK why my pic is so humongous!!!


 days later, and the third is in July.[/QUOTE]
  OMG.. that song by drake comes to mind when glancing at your pics.... YOU FANCY HUH?  roflmao.... you are a beauty

nails done, hair done... everythang dis.... so u SEXY huh?

all of you ladies are so gorgeous with the short cuts


----------



## UrbainChic (Sep 30, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB 

I cut 3 times because I relaxed and regretted it. 

Mainly because I had a lot of pressure from family and I also had a lot of pressure from my stylist, who eventually conned me into texturizing, then into relaxing. I have spent the majority of my life as a natural, and relaxers are just *not for me.* (Though I did give relaxing a good 5 or 6 year solid run before the first BC)

 (this is not supposed to be an anti relaxer rant, i am just answering a _question about myself_ so please no attacks from relaxer lovers)

*In my experience*, It costs more, it takes more time out of my schedule, and the health of my hair is compromised. I can get my hair EXACTLY as straight as with a relaxer with just a blow dryer/ roller set or a flat iron. Plus I am really into natural living and am paranoid about  all the toxins in everything we put on and in our body so why bother with all that chemical mess when it doesn't even make me happy?  

I know other women have the exact opposite story i that i do, but my own unaltered hair is easiest for me to work with.

And when my pushy family gets on my case, or when i am in the mood for a switch up, I just flat iron/ blow out/ or roller set and it stays pin straight for at least a week, unless i wash it.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 30, 2010)

@UrbainChic
dude... your hair is super duper gorgeous... couldn't even imagine you relaxing
thanks sooooo much for responding!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Sep 30, 2010)

*bump!!!.......*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2010)

[video=youtube;CwIHTBtBrro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwIHTBtBrro[/video]


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - MY BIG CHOP
YouTube - MY BIG CHOP


*ALBUM GUIDE*
 *year I --> between 1-11 mnths*
* * *year II --> between 12 - 23 mnths*
 *year III & IV --> between 24 -47 mnths*
 *year V & BEYOND!!! --> INCLUDES everyone 48 mnths and Beyond!*​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - My Big Chop
YouTube - My Big Chop


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - MY BIG CHOP ( Posted For Inspiration)

YouTube - My Big Chop
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/ha...nd-comparison-pics-natural-48-mnths-more.html
 
​


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 2, 2010)

YouTube - The Big Chop take one

[video=youtube;RwuQUMutI0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwuQUMutI0k[/video]


----------



## Ms. Martina (Nov 3, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> [video=youtube;CwIHTBtBrro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwIHTBtBrro[/video]


 

OMG, the girl in this video is gorgeous! She could rock anything and look fierce. I love her hair though. In the updated videos she reminds me of Esperanza Spalding...


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 3, 2010)

YouTube - ~1~ My big chop!!!!


----------



## LoveCraze (Nov 6, 2010)

Yep, I've seen all these BC vids before.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Nov 7, 2010)

YouTube - Hip Length Ya'll
YouTube - before the bc
YouTube - cutting the last piece on the right side
YouTube - tada! the results :/
YouTube - BIG CHOP(BC)


----------



## SheenaVee (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks so much!!  Ese88


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Dec 25, 2010)

ThePerfectScore said:


> Super Bowl Sunday 2010
> BC'ed after like a 10 or 11 month transition.
> 
> 
> ...


 
*I'M STILL NOT ON YOUR LEVEL .....YET!*


----------



## RockCreak (Dec 25, 2010)

All of your bc's are pretty.


----------



## Dyaspora (Dec 25, 2010)

I miss these days...


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 25, 2010)

day after BC





tried to like it and style it





totally in love now












yes my  hair is damaged in this next pic but I have since trimmed


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi my natural hair sisters!!!!!


----------



## Geminigirl (Dec 25, 2010)

more pics for fun, i don't take pics often y'all should have seen my blow out yesterday!

this is what's under my hat in the pic above lol keep it simple for that DMV winter









Tx heat and humidity destroyed this style oh well i tried lol

















WnG style









twistout puff(best twistout ever!!!!)





me n my sis we BC days apart






ok i will stop, my hair hasn't grown much cause I am a little scissor happy and I am still learning my hair but 2011 is coming, so i hope this is my year to reach APL


----------



## Qtee (Dec 25, 2010)

1 month after BC




Using HE set me up mousse


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jan 30, 2011)

love this thread


----------



## SCarolinaGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

BC'd 12/27/10


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 30, 2011)

I totally did!  I'm not sure if I've posted these pics here before!


----------



## Morenita (Feb 9, 2011)

B/C'ed in July 2009 after a 16 month transition (wet hair in both pics). I have no idea why my hair looks a different color. Lighting I guess...

Then:





Now:


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 9, 2011)

^^Booooo! I can't see the pics at work. Gotta wait until I get off of work


----------



## **SaSSy** (Feb 9, 2011)

I didn't document the BC it's self, but right after:

YouTube - Soooo glad I'm natural again!


----------



## Roux (Feb 9, 2011)

I love this thread!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 24, 2011)

i smell big Chops!


----------



## KurlyNinja (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Addy3010 (Mar 23, 2011)

I bc'd to a fade in sep09.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a few more pics in my fotki
Addy1030 on fotki.


----------



## Poohbear (Mar 23, 2011)

May 1, 2005 - twirled my hair after First Big Chop





May 4, 2005 - 3 days after Big Chop





May 16, 2005 - Second Big Chop








Nov 4, 2005 - 6 months after Big Chop





More pictures in my fotki album.


----------



## SheenaVee (Mar 23, 2011)

Addy3010 Wow! You're gorgeous! The fade really suited you!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 23, 2011)

I love this thread....but i'm leaving and never coming back into it cuz it makes me wanna cut my hair.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Mar 23, 2011)

This was taken maybe a month or two after my 2nd BC in 2004





ETA- i have since relaxed and bc (bald) 1 3rd time. 3rd BC was in summer of '07.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Mar 23, 2011)

I did this in 2004


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 23, 2011)

Cool thread, I never saw some of u guys big chop pics. My pic I Bc 05 & again in 06. This is the Only bc Pic on this cell phone-sry so blurry!

Sent from my SPH-M920 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## mostamaziing (Mar 23, 2011)

TaraDyan said:


> Here are my photos (I big chopped after an 18-month transition):
> 
> Right before the chop
> 
> ...



0.0  TaraDyan ilovee yur curls!!!  they're soo juicy and perfectly defined!! >=]


----------



## itismehmmkay (Mar 23, 2011)

I have some old BC pics in my fotki.

Sent from my PC36100 using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Addy3010 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sheena284 said:


> Addy3010 Wow! You're gorgeous! The fade really suited you!



Thanks so much.  I got so many compliments, it was so easy, but I wanted grow out my natural hair...one day though I'll chop it all off again.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 12, 2011)

how did I miss these posts!?!?  

ok is it me or is that tongue iiiish look nasty


----------



## Aviah (Apr 12, 2011)

I never really big chopped. Just a series of chops. Wish I still had the pics.

This thread makes me wanna go back and re-live the last chop. *Excitement*

This was 2 months post BC, just remembered these. Where I am now is in my avatar- not much difference...


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 12, 2011)

BC after a year and a week transition on March 25.










http://images55.fotki.com/v507/photos/5/1657595/9614915/DSCN1132-vi.jpg


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 21, 2011)

now i have to find me in here


----------



## Belle_de_Paris (Apr 22, 2011)

BC without transition for me. I woke up one morning and decided to cut all of my hair. It was great


----------



## dachsies_rule! (May 15, 2011)

*After 30 years of being relaxed, i made the decision to go natural. I transitioned for 20 weeks and did my big chop one week ago*



 







*For more pics and my hair story click here *


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 15, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> BC after a year and a week transition on March 25.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Belle_de_Paris said:


> BC without transition for me. I woke up one morning and decided to cut all of my hair. It was great





dachsies_rule! said:


> *After 30 years of being relaxed, i made the decision to go natural. I transitioned for 20 weeks and did my big chop one week ago*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



absolutely beautiful


----------



## sareca (May 30, 2011)

This was one of my last pictures of my texturized hair.


*




I BC'd on 3/7/2011. *







2 months of hair growth.  It got a lot thicker and longer while I had it in nubian twists.











I've basically worn flat twists, twist outs, wash n go puffs, or a blow out.


----------



## Ladybelle (Oct 15, 2011)

I bc'd again on 10/7/11, the day before my 30th bday.  Trying to muster the courage to rock a TWA. These threads are so motivational. loving them!!  

Thanks ya'll!!!   You ladies are gorgeous. (no homo.)


----------



## mscocopuff (Oct 23, 2011)

Yes!  I remember my TWA!  It was cute!







Sent from Cat's iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kittenz (Nov 14, 2011)

Bumping for more pics


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 14, 2011)

Bc after 10 mnth transition. Pic in avi. Hair was stretched for weave prep.


----------



## kittenz (Nov 14, 2011)

hair4romheaven do you have any other pics of your BC?  I'm about 11 months post and plan to BC soon.  I like to see how much growth other people had around this point before I get scissor happy.  TIA


----------



## hair4romheaven (Nov 14, 2011)

The ones on the top are also BC pics 

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## kittenz (Nov 14, 2011)

Thank you!  I think that's enough hair for me to work with.  I hope mine is as long and full.  _**crossesfingers**_


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, I have several times. I just chopped on the eleventh. Picture is in my sig.


----------



## brown_skin_poppin (Nov 15, 2011)

BC 6/2011 
2nd pic 11/2011
Can someone tell me what my hair type is.
Sent from my ADR6300 using ADR6300


----------



## kittenz (Nov 15, 2011)

@brown_skin_poppin I would say 4a. Very pretty.


----------



## divya (Nov 25, 2011)

iri9109 said:


> B/C 3/25/10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love your hair! Beautiful! This is really inspiring me to BC early!


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Nov 25, 2011)

I transitioned for a little over 9 months.(the one with the pink tube top)
 I used braidouts as a transition style (the checkered shirt)
I bc'd feb of 2011 (white shirt)
9 months natural (grey shirt)


----------



## kittenz (Nov 25, 2011)

QUEENJAMES231 Your puff is beautiful...I might have told you that already


----------



## QUEENJAMES231 (Nov 25, 2011)

kittenz]thanks! it took me about 8 of the 9 months i've been natural to figure out how to do it  lol! I'm terrible with styling my hair


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Nov 25, 2011)

After 1 yr transition...BC'd Nov. 22, 2011


----------



## Janet' (Nov 25, 2011)

I just want to say     to all of you Fantabulous Ladies who have the guts and nerves to BC!!! You Grow Girls!!!


----------



## kittenz (Nov 25, 2011)

Yes I have.

11-25-11


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 2, 2012)

bumping for the 2012 BCers............


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 2, 2012)

I big chopped from 












To:








I'm trying to get my loose natural hair back to that length & beyond


----------



## charmtreese (Sep 2, 2012)

My bc, last month.


----------



## caribeandiva (Sep 3, 2012)

Shortly after my BC:


----------



## mscocopuff (Sep 3, 2012)

Yes!! November 2009.  I am now between APL and BSL. 



This is now Sept 2012




Sent from Mrs. Coleman's iPhone using LHCF


----------

